# 2009 Sentra Replace ECM do I need to reprogram fobs



## SassyTravel (6 mo ago)

Do we have to reprogram our fobs for the 2009 Sentra after replacing the ECM?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's an I-key, then yes. If it's a plain steel key (no security lamp in the cluster) then no, the remote entry buttons will still work and the car will still start. If it's a fathead or lollipop "smart" key where the fob only does remote entry, then the keys need to be reprogrammed for the car to start, but the remote entry will still work.


----------

